# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Τι εγινε το logo;

## petran

Δεν νομιζω να συμβαινει μόνο σε μενα..
''Χαθηκαν'' ολα τα πουλακια,που φαινοντουσαν στο logo.

Αντε, ευκαιρια ειναι να βαλετε μόνο parrotlet  :Party0024:  ::  :Happy0159:  :Happy:

----------


## Esmi

Εγώ θέλω μπάτζιι! Δεν είχε μπάτζι!! χαχαχα
Μα όντως που πήγε;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η εικονα μας είναι αποθηκευμένη στο photobucket το οποίο αυτή τη στιγμή αντιμετωπίζει ενα μικρο θεματακι. Θα επανέλθει!

----------


## jk21

http://photobucket.com/




> *Hang In There!**We're down for maintenance, but we'll be back shortly.*



απο τη σελιδα τους στο fb




> Scheduled Maintenance: We will be conducting maintenance on our site today from 10pm MST November 3, 2016 until 2am MST November 4, 2016. You may not be able to access your account during this time. This maintenance is being conducted to improve your overall user experience with the site. If you have any questions or concerns, please contact our Support Team at support@photobucket.com. Thank you for your patience and we apologize for any inconvenience this causes!



κοντος ψαλμος μαλλον .... υπομονη και αν υπαρξει πιο μονιμη κατασταση (δεν νομιζω ) ολα θα τακτοποιηθουν με ευνοητο τροπο

----------


## Soulaki

Εμενα μου αρέσει πολυ το καινούργιο logo, παιδιά......

----------


## petran

> ολα θα τακτοποιηθουν με ευνοητο τροπο


Τι να πει κανείς...
Να βρε, η αληθινη ''παράγκα''..   :Character0051:  :Fighting0029:  :rollhappy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσπαθούμε πάντα να καλύπτουμε όλη την γκάμα των πτηνών που έχουν τα περισσότερα μέλη. Σίγουρα κάποια μένουν ίδια σε κάθε banner και προστίθενται ή αφαιρούνται άλλα. Η πρωτοτυπία του εν λόγο logo είναι το κοκατίλ, αυτός ο αξιολάτρευτος παπαγάλος. Μελλοντικά σίγουρα θα προστεθούν και budgie και parrotlet, αν και την τιμητική τους τα πάρροτλετ την έχουν στα καλοκαιρινά logo, μέσα στην... καρύδα. 
*
Σε όποιον δεν εμφανίζεται το νέο logo, παρακαλώ να πατήσει ταυτόχρονα τα πλήκτρα Ctrl + F5.*

----------


## petran

> αν και την τιμητική τους τα πάρροτλετ την έχουν στα καλοκαιρινά logo, μέσα στην... καρύδα.


Αντε,παλι,να δω πως θα ξεχειμωνιασουμε;;; :Icon Question:  :eek:  ::  :: 

Θα το υποστουμε κι αυτο... :trash:  :Fighting0066:  :Icon Rolleyes:  :Fighting0030:  :Anim 45:

----------

